# Most Beautiful Small City



## Nacho_82 (Feb 13, 2005)

Brugge & Salamanca


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Graz











Karlsruhe 










Wiesbaden










Dubrovnik










Aberdeen










Carcassonne


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

I guess I'll post some for Savannah, Georgia, USA:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Dubrovnik Croatia :yes:


----------



## perthguy78 (Dec 2, 2002)

perth


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

>


Holy shit - this looks super!


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Nacho_82 said:


> Brugge & Salamanca


isnt Brugge where Dr. Evil is from?


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Arpels said:


> Dubrovnik Croatia :yes:


Beautiful. Im moving there.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

itas a wonderful place Reddalert :yes:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

wasn't dubrovnik bombed? what happened?


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Arpels said:


> itas a wonderful place Reddalert :yes:


Ive always wanted to live in a beautiful, coastal European town like that. 

However, if I am going to live in Europe ever....Im going to join you in Lisbon.


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

The population is a little high but for North America it has to be Quebec City:









































And Niagara Falls Canada has an amazing skyline for a city of 75 000 people!!!


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

I love European small cities. In the US, small cities are in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## lukay (Sep 15, 2002)

Zamosc Poland, population 66,500. The old town is on the UNESCO world heritage list.


----------



## lukay (Sep 15, 2002)

Kazimierz Dolny Poland, Population 2,700










By Maciekwr


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Skybean said:


> TORONTO.


get out of here! Bugger. Did you read the heading?


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

The UNESCO heritage, roman city/georgian vacation city of Bath

Roman Bath









Royal Crescent


















Circus









Aerial of Circus and Royal Crescent









Great Pulteney Street (favourite of many a BBC costume drama)









Pulteney bridge and Weir


----------



## car-zg (May 21, 2005)

joaquin said:


> wasn't dubrovnik bombed? what happened?


it was bombed by serbs, but damage on old town was small.
More pics


----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

tijuana, mexico


----------



## diego76 (Oct 29, 2005)

*Some Pictures from Popayán - Colombia*

Population Aprox. 250.000 



































































































































































































































See you...


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

Cefalù, Sicily, Italy


----------



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

TOLEDO, SPAIN


----------



## Cobucci (Jun 30, 2005)

Armação dos Búzios, Angra dos Reis and Arraial do Cabo (Rio de Janeiro state, Brazil) !!!


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

nice pictures everyone!


----------



## gliwiczanin (Oct 29, 2005)

*Gliwice (200.000), Poland*

City in Silesia (industry region in Poland, number of tourists = almost 0  )


----------



## xXMrPinkXx (Aug 11, 2005)

*Bernkastel Kues*

Bernkastel Kues (Germany)


----------



## xXMrPinkXx (Aug 11, 2005)

*Cochem*

Cochem (Germany)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Lille :


Lile small city ?????
Lille has *1 millions inhabitants*
Lille has a subway system with 2 line and more 60 stations


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

I think, BUTUAN CITY in Southern Philippines.


----------



## hify_ameet (Jan 14, 2005)

For me, its a close contest between Innsbruck, Salzburg and Srinagar (in Kashmir, India).. All three r really beautiful places...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

minato ku said:


> Lile small city ?????
> Lille has *1 millions inhabitants*
> Lille has a subway system with 2 line and more 60 stations


I have never said Lille was a small city, but it's not so big as you say !
Lille has *212,597 inhabitants* (including the annexed communes of Hellemmes and Lomme ; 165,793 inhabitants without these 2 cities) !
Please update your sources... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lille


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Sorry, but the Lille Agglomeration has about 950'000 inhabitants!


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

Toledo kay: :eek2:


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Could be Bergen, Trondheim or Tromso.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> Sorry, but the Lille Agglomeration has about 950'000 inhabitants!


... has about *1,150,000 inhabitants* in France, about *1,730,000 inhabitants* with the belgian part, but the agglomeration is not the city and contains a lot of others beautiful cities...
The debate is closed


----------



## Kingsken (Mar 5, 2004)

*Brugge*, a beautifull medieval city in Belgium.


----------



## Norwich and Leeds (Nov 11, 2005)

Probably not as beautiful as a lot already posted but it's my home city so i'm biased


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

^
Wow! I never knew Norwich was so pretty... I must go there one day


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

diego76 said:


> Population Aprox. 250.000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning! Reminds me of a lot of the colonial stuff in Cuba


----------

